# Betta Swallowed a Rock!!!!! HELP!!!!!!



## kender42 (Dec 13, 2007)

My poor betta Toothbrush (don't ask) swallowed one of the rocks off the bottom of the tank a couple days ago and I'm new at this so I don't know what to do and why he did that. :?: He's still alive but he's definitely sleeping a lot more.... WHAT DO I DO!!!????!!!???!! :?:


----------



## rustyness (Mar 2, 2007)

do you know for sure that he swallowed the rock? or does he just have a puffy belly and you're assuming so?


----------



## kender42 (Dec 13, 2007)

The bulge is not quite at his belly it's more like at his throat. It appeared overnight so we're pretty sure it's not a tumor....


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Would you be able to get a photo of your fish? I find it very unlikely tht he swallowed a rock, a photo would help us identify the problem a bit better.


----------



## 3863 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Kender,
i can't help your problem, But, i think that toothbrush is a great name.
:lol:


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

It did not eat a rock, it knows it is not food. Its like saying we ate stones cause they were on our plate.

Pictures would really help us, I'm positive we can ID it with a pic.


----------



## kender42 (Dec 13, 2007)

How do I add a picture????????


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Rere is the skinny on how to upload pictures into your thread.

http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=2500


----------



## kender42 (Dec 13, 2007)

Here is the Toothbrush, he really is quite pretty.....


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I still have a hard time believing a betta could eat a rock.:blink:


----------



## rustyness (Mar 2, 2007)

i dont think your betta would be able to fit a rock that would cause that kind of a bump through his mouth. it might be possible, but it would be really hard for him to do.. have you looked up possible problems? for example, have you overhead him or possibly he is constipated?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

That's his stomach that is bloated, not his throat.

I think constipation is the most likely cause of the problem. This can happen quickly, and would possibly happen overnight.

Have you tried feeding him shelled peas? This can help with bloat. Epsom salts is another method many folk swear by.


----------



## kender42 (Dec 13, 2007)

Shelled peas???? How would I use the epson salts?? Put them in the water or what???? I know I seen like an idiot but I'm only a kid and this is my first fish.....


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

You add the satls to the water as per the instructions on the packet. Make sure the salt is fully disolved first.

I would try cooked and shelled peas first as they are usully a good way to relieve constipation and are usually already in the house so you don't have to go get them.


----------



## kender42 (Dec 13, 2007)

So I should feed Toothbrush a pea cut up into small fishy bites and see if that works??


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

kender42 said:


> So I should feed Toothbrush a pea cut up into small fishy bites and see if that works??


Yep. It often helps relieve constipation. If it doesn't work (give it a day or 2) try the epsom salts.


----------



## BlackWolf1489 (Nov 29, 2007)

My favorite kind of peas to use are in the instant cups o' noodles. They're freeze dried and puff up when added to water. Just hydrate one and rip it into small pieces. He should attack it and eat it. Then he should be poopin in no time!


----------



## kender42 (Dec 13, 2007)

There's only one minor issue......He won't eat the pea. I cut it up and dropped it in and it sank to the bottom so he won't eat it. This is getting to be just plain ridiculous.


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

Try feeding it to him on the end of a flat tipped toothpick or the tine of a fork. Mine will eat off the fork but not off the bottom.


----------



## kender42 (Dec 13, 2007)

Behold I bring news of great joy!!! I cleaned his tank and now he is just fine. He's completely healthy his color even came back on the place where the bulge was. He just really needed his tank cleaned!! Yeah!!!!!


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

Great news!


----------



## 3863 (Nov 17, 2007)

:lol: I am happy for you.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

well done  thats the best feeling i also had a betta that got ich and finrot and i nursed him back to health he was such a fighter however he passed away


----------



## Oldman47 (Sep 7, 2007)

That's the idea Kender.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

It's kinda strange how something so strange can be cured so easily. Have fun with your betta.


----------



## kender42 (Dec 13, 2007)

Yeah. I really thought the he might have swallowed a rock..... But all is well and he feels much better.


----------



## Sushi (Dec 31, 2007)

Chillax. I have my first betta as well. If it is constipation then feed him the mashed peas for a few days untill he seemas better. And onother thing, is the lump the only syptom. Examen his swimming ability, reaction towards his reflection and his reaction to food. If you are feeding him brine shrimp then that could be the cause. It causes constipation. After trying the peas for a few days then i would gor with pellet food for another few days to give his system a rest.


----------

